# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Προβλήμα με το στομάχι!!!

## minaspap

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη και καλό μήνα!Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η κατάλληλη ενότητα για να γράψω το θέμα που με απασχολεί αλλά μιας κ σαν άτομο είναι αρρωστοβοφικος χρόνια,είπα να γράψω εδώ.Τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες περίπου έχω αναγούλες νιώθω φούσκωμα και αίσθημα πληρότητας,μετα από κατανάλωση υγρών(ειδικά,ακόμα και 1 ποτήρι νερό) και μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι μου ανεβαίνουν προς τα πάνω όλα,ότι θέλω να ρευτω και δε μπορώ(να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες με πιάνουν πόνοι σα σουβλιες στο στομάχι).Βέβαια σαν υποχόνδριος που είμαι το μυαλό μου πάει πάντα στο κακό.Έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν 4 γαστροσκοπησεις κ δεν είχαν δείξει κάτι πέρα από μια γαστριτιδα,η τελευταία πριν 5-6 χρόνια.Μια φίλη φαρμακοποιός προσπαθεί να με καθησυχάσει λέγοντας ότι είναι πιθανόν νεύρωση στομάχου από το άγχος κ το στρες που έχω σαν άτομο.Υπαρχει κάποιο άλλο μέλος που να έχει η να είχε στο παρελθόν τα ίδια συμπτώματα??

----------


## savastsirkinidis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη και καλό μήνα!Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η κατάλληλη ενότητα για να γράψω το θέμα που με απασχολεί αλλά μιας κ σαν άτομο είναι αρρωστοβοφικος χρόνια,είπα να γράψω εδώ.Τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες περίπου έχω αναγούλες νιώθω φούσκωμα και αίσθημα πληρότητας,μετα από κατανάλωση υγρών(ειδικά,ακόμα και 1 ποτήρι νερό) και μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι μου ανεβαίνουν προς τα πάνω όλα,ότι θέλω να ρευτω και δε μπορώ(να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες με πιάνουν πόνοι σα σουβλιες στο στομάχι).Βέβαια σαν υποχόνδριος που είμαι το μυαλό μου πάει πάντα στο κακό.Έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν 4 γαστροσκοπησεις κ δεν είχαν δείξει κάτι πέρα από μια γαστριτιδα,η τελευταία πριν 5-6 χρόνια.Μια φίλη φαρμακοποιός προσπαθεί να με καθησυχάσει λέγοντας ότι είναι πιθανόν νεύρωση στομάχου από το άγχος κ το στρες που έχω σαν άτομο.Υπαρχει κάποιο άλλο μέλος που να έχει η να είχε στο παρελθόν τα ίδια συμπτώματα??


εγω τα ιδια ακριβως τα τελευταια 6 χρονια

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Τα είχα. Ήταν λόγω του άγχους. Εσύ το προκαλείς στον εαυτό σου. Χαλάρωσε λοιπόν και θα φύγει όλο αυτό. Εγώ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο που ορισμένες φορές έκανα και εμετό.

----------


## minaspap

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,δεν ήξερα ότι η νεύρωση στομάχου μπορεί να γίνει τόσο ενοχλητική και ανυπόφορη.Επικοινώνησα με τον γαστρεντερολογο μου(του είπα τα συμπτώματα κ μου είπε να ηρεμήσω και πως το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχω νεύρωση)μου είπε να ξεκινήσω cilroton, 3 χάπια και αν δε δω διαφορά να πάρω Librax 1 πρωί κ 1 βράδυ.Σήμερα παντως και χθες που έχω πάρει cilroton,καμία διαφορά.Διάβασα οτι το librax είναι εφάμιλλο με το zanax,σαν ναρκωτικό κ αυτό.Οποτε αν το πάρω λαμβάνοντας ήδη zanax, seroxat, και Anafranil, φοβάμαι μην γίνω χειρότερα όσον αφορά την κατάθλιψη και το άγχος(δεν ξέρω πως θα λειτουργήσει μαζί με τα άλλα 3 φάρμακα).Υπαρχει κάποιο άλλο μέλος που να έχει πάρει librax να μου πει εμπειρίες?Επίσης από εχθές ξεκίνησαν κ πονοκέφαλοι με ζαλάδα κ ήρθε κ έδεσε το γλυκό,φοβάμαι μην έχω τίποτα στο στομάχι,φοβάμαι μην έχω και στο κεφάλι,προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω αλλά μάταια,οι σκέψεις δε με αφήνουν!

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι είσαι Οκ. Θα έλεγα να πας και σε άλλο γιατρό. Εγώ πάντως για μικρή περίοδο είχα πάρει το belifax και έκανε πράγματι δουλειά.

----------


## minaspap

Πήγα χθες σε γαστρεντερολογο και με εξέτασε,μου έγραψε υπερηχο ανω κοιλιάς για παν ενδεχόμενο λέει,έχω τρομερό άγχος και αγωνία...διαβαζω για καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας και το συκώτι που υπάρχει και εκεί αναγούλα και ναυτία και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ!

----------


## Sonia

ΝΑ λες πάντοτε όλο το ιστορικό στους γιατρούς και ποια άλλα φάρμακα παίρνεις πριν σου δώσουν κάτι καινούριο για να αποφύγεις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. 
Από εκεί και πέρα κοίτα, ο κάθε γιατρός το βλέπει από την πλευρά της ειδικότητας του, εγώ ας πούμε μια εποχή πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού και διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά αλλά τότε δεν ήξερα τι είναι και οι περισσότεροι γιατροί δεν ξέραν πως να με κατευθύνουν. Πήγαινα πχ στον καρδιολόγο, μου έκανε ένα σωρό εξετάσεις, βγαίναν καθαρές, μου έλεγε ας πούμε να ελέγξουμε την τάδε αορτή που ενώνει τα νεφρά με ξέρω κι εγώ τι, διότι μπορεί να σε επηρεάζει και να σου κάνει ταχυκαρδίες... Πήγαινα σε ενδοκρινολόγο, όλα καλά, μήπως να πας σε ΩΡΙΛΑ μπας κι έχεις πρόβλημα στον λαβύρινθο του αφτιού και ζαλίζεσαι ξέρω ΄γω.Εξαιρετικά απίθανα πράγματα δηλαδή. 
Ο γαστρεντερολόγος από την μεριά του θέλει να τα ελέγξει όλα για να είναι καλυμμένος, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις καρκίνο, μην τρελαίνεσαι! Για να παίρνεις αυτά τα φάρμακα για κατάθλιψη και άγχος θα σε παρακολουθεί ψυχίατρος λογικά. Αυτός τι είπε; Μήπως κάτι άσχετο σε αναστάτωσε τελευταία;

----------


## minaspap

Δεν έχω μιλήσει ακόμα με τον ψυχίατρο μου γιατί λείπει στο εξωτερικό για συνέδριο.Οσον αφορά τις ζαλάδες σχεδόν μου έχουν περάσει,το μόνο που με απασχολεί είναι το στομάχι μου που έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα καθημερινά.Όσον αφορά τα ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα που παίρνω,μίλησα γιαυτα στον γαστρεντερολογο όταν πήγα.

----------


## Sonia

Το λες από μόνος σου βρε πως έχεις αρρωστοφοβία, με τον ψυχίατρο θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις. Μην χαλάς ένα σωρό λεφτά σε εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις για το παραμικρό. Σκέψου και στο παρελθόν, όταν νόμιζες ότι είχες κάτι πιο σοβαρό, το είχες τελικά; Όχι. Άρα γιατί να έχεις καρκίνο τώρα; Άμα κάνεις και τον υπέρηχο και δεν δείξει τίποτα σοβαρό, θα πρέπει να προετοιμάσεις τον εαυτό σου να μην αμφισβητήσει τον γιατρό και τρέχεις και για άλλες εξετάσεις, αλλά να προσπαθήσεις να σου φύγουν αυτές οι εμμονές.

Τέλος να πω και κάτι άλλο, κανένας δεν θέλει να πάθει καρκίνο ας πούμε, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι μπορεί το φόρουμ να το διαβάζουν άνθρωποι που έχουν καρκίνο, έχουν περάσει καρκίνο ή έχουν άτομα στο περιβάλλον τους που πάσχουν. Πως νομίζεις πως νοιώθουν όταν βλέπουν άτομα να κάνουν έτσι και μόνο με την σκέψη ότι ίσως, μπορεί να έχουν καρκίνο;

----------


## Macgyver

Γεια Μηνα , χωρις να θελω να κανω τον γιατρο , το παθαινα κι εγω στο περιπου , και ειτε ηταν νευρωση στομαχου , ειτε συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου , τοτε ( το 95 ειχα κανει γαστροσκοπηση, δεν εδειξε τιποτα ) , οποτε το αγνοησα πληρως και οταν σταματησα ναχω αγχος για μια υποθεση που τραβαγε , σταματησαν και τα προβληματα , ....................... υπαρχουν πολυ καλα συγχρονα φαρμακα , οπως το losec , το carbosylane ( ενεργος ανθρακας ) , το τελευταιο ειδικα για το φουσκωμα , οπως και το zantac το αναβραζον ομως ( απαγορευεται να συστηνουμε φαρμακα ,λεω τι παιρνω εγω οταν εχω φουσκωμα ).......το librax κανει δουλιτσα , αλλα θελει συνταγη .........μαλλον για νευρωση στομαχου το βλεπω κι εγω , κροινοντας απο την συμπτωματολογια ,λογω αγχους ........... μην θορυβησαι , αλλα προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις , οσο ασχολεισαι με το στομαχι σου ,τοσο θασχολειται κι αυτο μαζι σου .....ασε τα αναφρανιλ και το σεροξατ , ειναι ασχετα με αυτο που εχεις .............. το librax προτιμοτερο απο το ζαναξ , σαφως .....................και κοφτες τις εξετασεις , δεν εχεις τιποτα ......

περαστικα , Αγγελος ....

----------


## minaspap

Καλησπέρα Μac,χάρηκα πολύ που απάντησες.Δεν μπαίνω με την ίδια συχνότητα που έμπαινα παλιά στο φόρουμ και έχουμε χαθεί.Πηγα σήμερα και έκανα υπερηχο άνω κοιλιάς,ύστερα από υπόδειξη του γαστρεντερολογου.Ολα ήταν φυσιολογικά,πιστεύω να μην χρειαστεί να κάνω νέα γαστροσκοπηση,είχα κάνει πριν 5 χρόνια και είχε δείξει γαστριτιδα με οισοφαγικη παλινδριμηση.Φοβαμαι να πάρω τα librax γιατί δεν ξέρω πως θα μου ενεργήσουν μαζί με τα άλλα φάρμακα που παίρνω και λέω άσε μην έχω κάνα πισωγύρισμα,τώρα που τα πάω καλά όσον αφορά τις κρίσεις πανικού.Παιρνω για το στομάχι το πρωί ένα nexium των 40mg και από ένα ibutin μεσημέρι και βράδυ προ φαγητού.Δεύτερη μέρα είναι που κάνω τη θεραπεία οπότε λογικά θα δείξει,αλλά λόγω του έντονου άγχους κ του στρες πιστεύω ξεκινάνε όλα αυτά.

----------


## Macgyver

Ma γιατι να μην σου απαντησω ..........δεν γνωριζω το nexium ουτε to ibutin .........το librax θα κανει δουλεια μονο αν προκειται για αγχος , αν δεν κανει δουλεια , που δεν μιλαω για 1 , παραπανω επαιρνα τοτε , 2-3 , τοτε μιλαμε για αγχωδεις καταστασεις που χτυπανε στοευαισθητο σημειο του καθενος , το δικο σου μπορει να ειναι το στομαχι ......αλλα σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας , δεν ειναι τιποτα , μαλλλον το αγχος σου φταιει .....
εγω θαπαιρνα μονο το librax , διοτι αν παρεις αλλα φαρμακα μαζι , δεν ξερεις ποιο εκανε την δουλεια ..
ηξερα μοια κοπελα που ηταν αγχωδης , κι επαιρνε 8 λιμπραξ / μερα , δεν συμφωνω σε τετοια καταχρηση .....

----------

